# PGPL paintball pics.  C&C welcome



## JohnTrav (Apr 11, 2014)

Here are some shots I took at PGPL(playground paintball league) last weekend.  Let me know what you all think.

All pics were shot with my 7D with my canon 70-200 f/2.8

1)


ISO 250
115mm
f/4.5
1/500


2)

ISO 250
200mm
f/4.5
1/500

3)

ISO 250
160mm
f/4.5
1/800

4)

ISO 250
150mm
f/4.5
1/800

5)

ISO 250
70mm
f/4.5
1/500

Anything that can make my pictures better would be greatly appreciated.  Or maybe some different techniques I can try to make them look better.  I try to shoot them from all different angles.

Thanks


----------



## SnappingShark (Apr 11, 2014)

I like number 3 - but they all seem pretty dark to me.


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 11, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> I like number 3 - but they all seem pretty dark to me.



Thanks for the input. I can brighten them up next time I am out shooting an event. 

I agree. #3 is one of my favorites from that day. Plus it's hard to get them shots with the paint splattering like that.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice shots - I love paintball. Careful with your camera though, lots of dead lenses and bodies from photographing paintball games haha


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 11, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Nice shots - I love paintball. Careful with your camera though, lots of dead lenses and bodies from photographing paintball games haha



Yeah I actually have my lens wrapped. 


That's how I have it to protect it from the paint. 

The camera body has been shot a few times. Doesn't seem to harm my 7D at all though.


----------



## BGeise (Apr 11, 2014)

I think they are great action shots. Makes me miss my old ballin days. Its always better to have underexposed shots than over. Easy fix. Maybe give them some effects to get rid of the background distractions


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 11, 2014)

BGeise said:


> I think they are great action shots. Makes me miss my old ballin days. Its always better to have underexposed shots than over. Easy fix. Maybe give them some effects to get rid of the background distractions



Thanks for the input. Actually I have some on my Facebook page from a rainy day that are all underexposed. They came out good though. 

I miss playing too but it's too much money right now for me. 

I can probly put a vignette on them easily and make them stand out a little more


----------



## BGeise (Apr 11, 2014)

JohnTrav said:


> Thanks for the input. Actually I have some on my Facebook page from a rainy day that are all underexposed. They came out good though.
> 
> I miss playing too but it's too much money right now for me.
> 
> I can probly put a vignette on them easily and make them stand out a little more



Yeah i stopped playing about five years ago when my brother past away. If you know anyone looking to buy some equipment let me know i got a bunch of stuff to get rid of. Trying to shoot more pics than balls these days and i would like to get me a new lens


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 12, 2014)

BGeise said:


> Yeah i stopped playing about five years ago when my brother past away. If you know anyone looking to buy some equipment let me know i got a bunch of stuff to get rid of. Trying to shoot more pics than balls these days and i would like to get me a new lens



Yeah all I do is take pics of paintball now. I sold most my equipment.


----------



## Travel2Nowhere (Apr 13, 2014)

I thought they were really good.  I could imagine that it would be a hard subject to shoot.  The pictures are really sharp and the colors really POP.  Well edited and super exciting, good job!


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 13, 2014)

Travel2Nowhere said:


> I thought they were really good.  I could imagine that it would be a hard subject to shoot.  The pictures are really sharp and the colors really POP.  Well edited and super exciting, good job!



Thanks for the kind words. I will post more after the next event that I shoot.


----------



## BoSnapsPhotography (Apr 16, 2014)

Print 3 on metal, that would be sick!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 16, 2014)

#4 is pretty cool. Nice timing to catch him/her mid-air.


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 16, 2014)

BoSnapsPhotography said:


> Print 3 on metal, that would be sick!



Thanks. That would be cool. I will offer my work for sale for prints like that on my site when my site is done.


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 16, 2014)

ronlane said:


> #4 is pretty cool. Nice timing to catch him/her mid-air.



Thanks. I that was one of favorites from that day.


----------



## user3977 (Apr 20, 2014)

great shots. i miss playing too, had to quit when speedball took over and it was 3 cases of paint just to last a day playing. still think of getting into woods ball though. especially since my kid wants to try it.


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 21, 2014)

user3977 said:


> great shots. i miss playing too, had to quit when speedball took over and it was 3 cases of paint just to last a day playing. still think of getting into woods ball though. especially since my kid wants to try it.



Yeah it's a fun time.  Just gets way too expensive


----------



## BGeise (Apr 23, 2014)

JohnTrav said:


> Yeah it's a fun time.  Just gets way too expensive



Photography isn't too much cheaper but at least shots are free


----------



## JohnTrav (Apr 23, 2014)

BGeise said:


> Photography isn't too much cheaper but at least shots are free



No photography sure is not much cheaper. But I already have all the camera gear lol.


----------

